# Got Screwed Over By A Job Offer *Rant*



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

Where to begin...

I did an interview for a part-time position in a department store (to help pay for school and gas mainly) about a month ago. After the interview was over, the woman who was doing the hiring said I got the job. Yay! I was told to come back about a week later to do a background check.

After I went to the store to do the background check, I was told that the check would take 48 hours and to expect a phone call from them.

That happened on 5/31. Its been nearly two weeks and I haven't received a damn phone call. Was very pissed at first, but I later calmed down. I have already made up my mind to look for another part-time position.

Anybody else want to share there experiences? Give me advice? Or Both?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Something like that happened to me too. I was just looking for a summer job. I had an interview and after they said that I'd definitely have the job and they'd call me within a couple of days..but they never did. It worked out though, I ended up getting another job that is more fun than the job I would have had.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

You haven't even called back to see what's up?


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Always chase up things like this, calling them back shows that you're keen and strong enough to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Nope (Mar 13, 2011)

You have to call back. This actually happened to my friend recently, and after a week he called back. 

The manager then said, in a joking yet serious way, "what took you so long to call back".


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> You haven't even called back to see what's up?


I did twice. But the company's answer machine picked up (both times).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah try calling back. Otherwise if their HR process sucks, most likely the company itself sucks. From experience, I have found if it's some hodge podge process of interviewing\onboarding, the way things operate internally are just the same.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Sometimes they might have forgotten about your process, or even went to holidays, so if you really are interested in the position, it's best to call them again or send an e-mail to the one who interviewed you.

But yeah, I hate it when they either forgot about it genuinely or simply were not interested but don't really tell you directly. :/ Right now, I'm also waiting for 2 companies to contact me, but both processes might be affected due to people being on holidays...


----------



## FeliciaSueLynn (Jun 18, 2013)

If calling back doesn't work I would suggest possibly looking into getting a part time at your school. That what I did my Freshman year of college and I've had it ever since. The school is more likely to be flexible with your schedule for classes and will understand that school is more important than the job.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

*HIJACK thread!*

Interview with MSFT today.

Wish me luck.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Slider said:


> *HIJACK thread!*
> 
> Interview with MSFT today.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Good luck with your soul-- err.. interview.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Why don't you actually go over there and ask to speak to the person who hired you?


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

rawr_sheila said:


> Why don't you actually go over there and ask to speak to the person who hired you?


I might have to go do that.


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

And no more hijacking my threads please! Go make your own threads!


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

KaiserinRose said:


> I might have to go do that.


I wish you the best of luck! Hopefully they still got a position for you. If not, at least you know to keep looking elsewhere. ^^


----------



## Manunkind (Jan 2, 2012)

If you have not called, call back. 

I wish I could of told myself in my university years to always follow up on internship interviews(would of probably gotten me more offers). Following up shows the hiring managers that you do care about the position and you [hopefully] want to work at that company/firm.


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

Update!

Received a call from another place today. They want to have a interview with me this Thursday. I agreed.

Wish me luck!


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

You should visit in person then. If possible you could be asked to begin immediately, I would advise you to be prepared to do so. Otherwise they found something they didn't like on your background check, and sometimes if you show integrity and eagerness to be a team player, that may be overlooked, but you need to request a second meeting with a manager.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I have commented on this thread already, but just wanted to comment a bit more.  If you really want a certain position, it's good to contact them again after 1~2 weeks without hearing from them. You can do that by thanking them for the opportunity, and then tell them that you are there if they need any more information. Or you can even ask them directly how is the recruiting process for you, and then say that you hope that you satisfy the expectations of their company.

Also, sometimes the process can be slow coz someone responsible is on holidays. That happened to me as they told me they are waiting for the person before they can give me a definitive, answer, when I contacted them. 
And then sometimes they might have forgotten or lost your e-mails and forgot to follow up sooner. It might not be nice of them, but they are also humans, yet you wouldn't want to lose a nice opportunity of getting into a dream position and good company for a simple honest mistake of one person.

Also, I guess that when you ask them, they would tell you honestly if they are interested in you or not. At least you can get closure even if they are not interested in you.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Like most people said, you have to call back or just come in and state why you're there, if possible. 

When I absolutely needed to get a job for school, I applied everywhere, and finally I got a "yes" from McDonald's, which at the time I lived really close to where I could walk there, so it was ideal. I'd always call and see where they were with my application, and then come in every day and bother the manager until she finally decided to interview me once more and then hire me. 

Perseverance is key. Don't give up and they'll remember you and how you didn't give up when they made things tough for you. Unless they blatantly tell you you don't have the skill set to do the job or you smell, or what have you. Only when they make it clear that they are a 'yes' or a 'maybe'.

I love my new job now. They made it incredibly easy. I got a phone call for an interview from two different locations within five minutes of submitting an online application. They actually fought to see which store was going to get me.


----------

